# Most likely airframe to fly



## Messerschmitt (22 Sep 2015)

For someone who is scheduled to graduate in 2016/2017, what is the most likely airframe to be assigned to? 

Rumors are that it's highly unlikely to get the Cormorant fresh out of training. True?
Will it be Cyclones/Griffons? 
Do they still train new pilots on the Sea King since it's life expectancy is done?
Is it a realistic chance to do end up flying the Cormorant after the 1st/2nd tour?
Is the 3rd tour usually the desk job that puts hard at work the several thousands dollars invested in pilot training?

Other aspects:
If single, are you more likely to get the crappy postings most don't want?
Compared to fixed wing, do helo pilots usually fly more or less? Also, which airframe usually gets the higher air time?

Cheers!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Sep 2015)

8)


----------



## dimsum (22 Sep 2015)

Messerschmitt said:
			
		

> For someone who is scheduled to graduate in 2016/2017, what is the most likely airframe to be assigned to?
> 
> Rumors are that it's highly unlikely to get the Cormorant fresh out of training. True?
> Will it be Cyclones/Griffons?
> ...



I'll add a few things:

I have several friends who got Cormorant (and Comox too!) fresh out of flight school.  Also, I'm single w/o dependants and have had some decent postings, while some of my married peers have had sometimes-less-than-desired ones (in their opinion).  Remember that what constitutes a "crappy posting" will vary between people.

The rest, pretty much as EITS has nicely pointed out.


----------



## Loachman (22 Sep 2015)

Pipeliners have gone to Chinook, but they'll be waiting for courses for a while yet.

As for "the desk job that puts hard at work the several thousands dollars invested in pilot training" - who else is going to fill the staff jobs that require Pilot knowledge and experience? And the investment is well north of "several thousand dollars".


----------



## Messerschmitt (23 Sep 2015)

I'm basically asking those questions as pilots who are already operational might have a much better insight of how the new guys are getting in their squadron and what are the aspects. Plus of course their opinions of things they have observed and heard about. And their own experience.

Of course answers can't be provided black and white.


----------

